# problème configuration compte IMAP orange avec mail



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, Je viens d'opter pour l'option Gigamail d'orange pour utiliser leur serveur IMAP. J'ai réussi à configurer mon iPhone mais je n'arrive pas a trouver la bonne configuration pour Mail. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider SVP ?
Ce que j'ai tenté : faire la même configuration que sur mon iPhone = imap4.orange.fr et smtp.premium.orange.fr = ça ne fonctionne pas.
HELP please.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

bonjour
le bon sens
préciser où ca coince
t'as forcement un message d'erreur

et t'aurais pu poster dans des sujets existants
oops 
tu l'as fait !
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-iphone-et-orange-imap-283134.html

doublonner , c'est mal vu


----------



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour et excuses moi pour ce doublonnage. Sans doute impatient de régler et comprendre le problème. Si tu veux supprimer ce thread, je m'y plierai.En fait, là où ça coince donc, c'est quand j'applique à Mail la même configuration que mon iPhone à savoir donc : imap4.orange.fr et le smtp donné par orange : smtp.premium.orange.fr. 
Ce qu'il se passe : la relève de courrier tourne sans fin et sans bouger. 
Et en message d'erreur, "delais de connexion au port 110 depassé" à quelque mots prêts ....
Voilà j'espère avoir été plus clair.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

A vue de nez tu t'es gourré dans les reglages

je precise je ne connais pas les reglages imaporange
 mais déjà je sens un premier foirage
(et peut etre d'autres)
 à 99%  le port d'entrée de message imap est très peu probablement 110 ( traditionnellement celui du pop)

il y a certainement une faq reglages imap sur logiciel d'ordi  chez orange


----------



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

Ben oui, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il y a un foirage quelque part. Au niveau des réglages donné par Orange, seul la config pour le serveur smtp.premium.orange.fr est donné, pour le serveur IMAP, on tombe gentiemment sur cette page : http://assistance.orange.fr/erreur404.php et ce depuis 3 jours .... D'où ma recherche d'aide ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

une ercherche de quelques secondes et je tombe sur les reglages chez orange
( pour outlook mais l'essentiel rigoureusement similaire)
http://assistance.orange.fr/utiliser-messagerie-pro-avec-logiciel-messagerie-imap-3174.php#


----------



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

... quoi dire a part merci ... Franchement je n'avais pas pensé me servir de config pour Outlook ... je reste sans mot, sauf que je suis c** ! Bon, je viendrais refaire un post pour dire si la config à fonctionné. En grand merci maître Pascalformac.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

il peut y avoir quelques differences mineures mais globalement les réglages sont les mêmes pour tous les logiciels de messagerie!


----------



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

je n'avais jamais entrepris le problème sous cet angle. Je suis d'accord du fait que les protocoles dépendent du FAI et non des logiciels qui doivent s'y connecter. Se sont des protocoles standard. Reste juste les ports éventuellement qui doivent peut-être changé non ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

tu n'as PAS detaillé les choses sur tes réglages

fais comme outlook et ca devrait etre bon


----------



## no-2 (26 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, voilà je viens d'essayer plusieurs fois la même config que pour Outlook et mail plante au moment de confirmer le serveur smtp. Je ne peut pas te donner de message d'erreur car il m'indique que Mail a planté sans m'en dire plus. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

déjà tu peux

tster la même confi dur un autre Mail
(autre session)

si ca passe ok

restera à faire pareil session1  en virant ta plist Mail session 1

si ca passe pas
soit ca crashe ( et c'est tout l'OS à rebooster ou c'est orange top naze , ce qui perso ne m'étonnerait pas)
soit ca coince et c'est le reglage qui foire


----------



## no-2 (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour Pascalformac, je viens de tester de configurer mail sur une autre session, ça va plus loi que la config du SMTP mais il y a un problème de port. Je fais pourtant la même config dans les deux session. J'avoue que je ne comprends pas du tout. Tu as une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

tu detailles très peu et c'est très difficile d'aider dans ce cas
quel probleme de port ?

( et perso je fuis les services courriers orange , mais c'est moi hein)


----------



## no-2 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour pasclaformac. 
Donc en fait j'arrive a créer un compte sur une autre session Mac. J'arrive a dépasser le moment où Mail plante sur ma session principale. Je créer complètement mon compte mais impossible de récupérer mes mails, il me dit que le port 110 à éxpiré. 
Alors que que dans ma session principale, Mail plante a chaque fois que je clique sur continuer apres avoir rentré le serveur smtp.premium.orange.fr. 
Nouvelle chose depuis ce matin, j'ai re-essayé de créer un compte, Mail plante de façon aléatoire uniquement pendant la configuration du compte .... 
Je suis assez déboussolé car c'est mon premier problème depuis que j'ai mon iMac. J'ai du mal à cerné et comprendre le problème.
En tout cas je te remercie pour ta patience et ton aide, merci.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

alala

1- tu devrais RELIRE le tuto outlook
où NULLE PART il est question de port 110

il est question de port entrant ( messages en reception) *143, on répète  143
* port sortant ( messages en envoi) 587

2- et si souci sur Mail session1
mail fermé tu changes la plist de Mail
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'
*
*


----------



## magicnobru (8 Mars 2010)

meme probleme, sous entourage... j'ai bien suivi les instructions mais login failed - user unknow...

et c'est pourtant pas la 1ere boite mail que je configure...

inutile d'appeler au 3901 ( pro ) ( dans notice Livebox pro, le compte mail est IMAP )
Qd j'appelle le 3901, on me dit serveur pop, port 110, on me parle de smtp.orange.fr ( alors que imap c'est smtp.premium.orange.fr, on me dit qu'il ne faut pas d'identification, ...
ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est l'IMAP... affligeant
La seule chose que l'on me propose est une prestation payante...

Je pense qu'ils ont encore changés leurs port ou leur systeme d'identification comme il y a 2-3 mois pour les comptes particuliers ( sans prevenir personne ) : j'avais trouver la soluce sur le net .

Mais là je seche...

Help...

Si vous voulez vous fendre la gueule, appeler le service technique pour un truc tout simple...Affligeant de voir ce qu'est devenu un des fleurons de notre économie...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2010)

ca m'étonne pas
-
solution transitoire jusqu'à resolution  par norange service premium 
( premium en theorie c'est un "plus" , ici un "plus"  cata ?)

passer le compte en pop
 faire relever ce pop  par gmail
et mettre gmail en imap sur ton logiciel

c'est comme ca que j'ai  l'imap pour....divers comptes pop qui n'offrent pas l'imap


----------



## freevox (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous je relance le sujet de No-2 car j'ai les mêmes problèmes de configuration entre gigamail orange  et le logiciel mail de Mac, je viens de souscrire à cette option et je n'arrive pas à configurer  gigamail avec mon Mac. Il plante au moment de la verification de connexion avec le serveur d'envoi. Avez-vous une solution ? sachant que bien évidement la seul topic en maintenance chez Orange et celui de la configuration de gigamail sur mac osX ! Pour info voici comment j'ai procédé jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai désactivé mon compte POP orange sur mail, ensuite j'ai cliqué sur ajouter un nouveau compte, j'ai bien rentré le nom complet, l'adresse de messagerie et le mot de passe de messagerie puis cliqué sur continuer, dans la fenêtre serveur de réception, j'ai sélectionner type de compte : IMAP, j'ai pas mis de description, dans serveur de réception j'ai mis : imap.orange.fr et ensuite j'ai remis mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe de messagerie (apparemment jusque là tout va bien l'identification au serveur de réception s'effectue bien) enfin dans le fenêtre serveur d'envoi, j'ai pas mis de description, dans serveur d'envoi j'ai essayé dans un premier temps smtp.premium.orange.fr puis dans un second temps uniquement smtp.orange.fr, j'ai coché la case n'utiliser que ce serveur et j'ai essayé aussi en activant l'authentification avec nom d'utilsateur et mot de passe et j'ai également essayé sans.
Rien a faire il mouline sans fin au moment de la vérification de la connexion au serveur d'envoi. J'ai bien lu vos précédents messages avec les problème de port mais comme ma version de mail 3.6 configure automatiquement les comptes, je ne peux pas intervenir sur les port.

Par avance merci POUR VOTRE AIDE


----------



## abcde50 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, (je recopie ce message déjà posté mais autant qu'il soit utile à bon nombre d'entre vous)

J'ai moi aussi galéré un bon moment pour pouvoir paramétrer Mail sur iMac et aussi sur iPhone en IMAP. 
Assistance mac, 3900 d'Orange.. personne pour répondre...

Voici ma méthode et qui fonctionne : 

serveur de réception : imap4.orange.fr
serveur d'envoi smtp : smtp.premium.orange.fr

Dans avancé le port à indiquer : 143 
Préfixe du chemin IMAP : INBOX

Il faut dire que j'ai dû supprimer mon compte POP pour le recréer en IMAP. 

Sans oublier la souscription à l'option GIGAMAIL (2euros/mois)

Voilà !


----------

